# sound actuator



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

From listening to youtube clips of the Mk3, it would appear that the Actuator (which I believe is present in a more basic form in the Mk2) makes a reasonable 4 / 5 cylinder sporty note in the std TT

Can this improved system be adapted to enhance the Mk2 or fine tuned in the Mk3 by downloading 'tuned maps?!'

just curious


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Gawd I find this feature terrible at best. Going to delete it as soon as possible!


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Can this be coded out via VCDS or do you have to physically unplug it?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

For anyone that is interested, the sound actuator is under the passenger side scuttle panel.
Remove the rubber seal/edging on the scuttle panel and lift it up. If you can see a black round device with a silver bolt on top, that's the sound generator. 
I just unplugged it, there is a clip underneath that you have to squeeze. It's a little tricky, but if you can get your hand upside down under it, it's easier. 
I looped the connector round the wiring and tucked it in to stop it rattling. 
Will let you know if there is any difference once I drive it again.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Any chance you can post a picture of it? Also, which engine does this come with?

Is this it...???









It doesn't seem to be shown in SSP382...???









But 7zap has it listed....8J0 907 601	Actuator for Impact Sound


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

That's the one. Is present on my 2012 TTS. In the second diagram it sits between components 4 and 6, closer to 6. 
It's easy to unplug if you have dexterous fingers. You need to squeeze it from below to unlock it. 
Just lift the passenger's side scuttle panel up (the bit above the suspension strut tower) and you will see it nearer the middle of the car. The scuttle panel bends up with enough room to get a hand under it, just don't force it too far.
Went for a short test drive and the car is much quieter from the front end, a lot of vibration and 'drone' has gone, so much so that I am now aware of the tyre noise.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice quiet drive in this morning, all the 'booming' has gone, less vibration through the pedals, I was always aware of an engine 'noise' which was more towards the passenger side of the car, that has dropped by 95%

Best free mod I have done in ages. I know some people will prefer the sound, so if you have one, try unplugging it, tuck the connector away so it doesn't rattle, you can always plug it back in again if you prefer the noise, only takes 5 mins, no tools needed.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry, dumb question... what is a scuttle panel? Is this evil thing likely to be installed on a 2010 3.2?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

pdk42 said:


> Sorry, dumb question... what is a scuttle panel? Is this evil thing likely to be installed on a 2010 3.2?


The panel that covers the wiper motor/ecu/wiring right under the windscreen


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

ianpgonzaga said:


> pdk42 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, dumb question... what is a scuttle panel? Is this evil thing likely to be installed on a 2010 3.2?
> ...


OK - thanks. I'll go looking. From where does the sound from the actuator emanate? Is it the speakers?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

You need to pull off the rubber seal and the location of the sound actuator is highlighted under the scuttle panel.
It makes the windscreen (and dash) vibrate, a bit like an induction speaker.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks a bit like this, but with a nut on the bolt thread. It's tight up against the bottom of the windscreen.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

and what it does


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

This a a bit from Audi on the system,
the one fitted to the TT seems to be an earlier (simpler) version that does not allow any settings or changes through the MMI.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

According to workshop manual _A005TT20021 - Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations_, this is only on the CBBB & CFGB engines. Which would explain why I can't find this thing on my VR-3.2 (BUB).


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice work Swiss,
the V6 is a very sonorous engine, it doesn't need any fake 'noise' ;-)
Just us poor souls with the CBBB and CFGB 2.0 tfsi engines.

Next project is to construct a plug in "switch" loom, to make it switchable from inside the car, i'm sure I have some of the spare connectors kicking about.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Interesting video showing the sound output test for the soundaktor.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> According to workshop manual _A005TT20021 - Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations_, this is only on the CBBB & CFGB engines. Which would explain why I can't find this thing on my VR-3.2 (BUB).
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Thank heavens that it's not on the 3.2! The whole concept sounds like a stupid idea IMHO. What were Audi thinking of? If you want noise, an induction intake "tune" would be a much better idea. The BMW Z4 (E85 variant) for example allows the owner to add or remove foam inserts to vary the amount of induction noise. This is a great solution since at low throttle settings (cruising) there is no additional noise, but under wide throttle you get a nice growl - and it's real, not some electronic buzzing!


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Turbo cars always have a more muted engine/exhaust noise as there are more things 'in the way' of the 'nice' noises getting out of the exhaust. NA engines always sound better, hence the artificial noise to make the engine sound 'better'.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

With electric cars heading our way in the not so distant future, sound generators will probably have a whole new purpose. If that's the case, it would be fun to be able to toggle between a V-6, V-8, V-10 or V-12 just to have a cool sound coming from your car.

Personally, I've always been a big fan of the sound of a P&W F100 at full afterburner. Just sayin'


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Personally, I've always been a big fan of the sound of a P&W F100 at full afterburner. Just sayin'


Is there a retrofit to the mk2 for that?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Personally, I've always been a big fan of the sound of a P&W F100 at full afterburner. Just sayin'


Falcon or Eagle (twins) ?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Wile we are at it, can we get the Vulcan howl ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I think you might away with twins if you have Mag Shocks set to firm. Otherwise you risk scraping on speed bumps. :lol:


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm dating myself here, but if you like the sound of F100's, watching (and hearing) a Zulu scrabble was one hell of a thing...
[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Honestly, the Rolls Royce V-12 is the most beautiful sounding engine. Ever.











For a real kick, play both videos at the same time while wearing headphones. I nearly wet myself.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> According to workshop manual _A005TT20021 - Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations_, this is only on the CBBB & CFGB engines. Which would explain why I can't find this thing on my VR-3.2 (BUB).
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


thats cos an R32 VR6 doesnt need its sound enhancing, whereas the 4 pot turbos do...


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Honestly, the Rolls Royce V-12 is the most beautiful sounding engine. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah *MERLIN...MAGIC*


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Interesting video showing the sound output test for the soundaktor.


Interesting find - makes a convincing jet engine spool up sound  - Batman...got your ears on? - Stick one on the Batmobile


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Honestly, the Rolls Royce V-12 is the most beautiful sounding engine. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go Swiss,





Might need some alone time....

and this


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

